
College is a bad decision for most people - joelx
https://joelx.com/college-is-a-bad-decision-for-most-people/13281/
======
natrik
>During that four year period, I took only 3 courses that actually helped me
in life

>What should you do instead of going to college? Use the internet for your
education.

Many places require a minimum of a bachelors for a 'job'. The internet may
have better resources, but is not sufficient in terms of certification in
today's society. Your later points attempt to rebut this argument with _I do
think that more and more employers are like me though_. in the sense they do
not require a degree.

>I also strongly recommend finding whatever career you want, then offering
yourself as free labor – “unpaid intern” – for a year to apprentice with
someone doing the job you want. You will learn all the practical skills of the
work very rapidly and actually see if you like the field quickly.

Not applicable to engineering disciplines

>But won’t you be missing out on the great networking of college? If by great
networking, you mean hanging out with people with no jobs or purpose who spend
most of their time drinking, sure.

Social skills? You choose your friends and there plenty who obtain internships
while still in college. Drinking _responsibly_ is not wrong either.

